# Question about my policy



## A-town (Feb 16, 2010)

I apologise in advance if this is a repost.

So my mother has brought a new car and I've been looking at quotes on comparethemeerkat and I need some help please.

I have looked for a policy for me with my mum as an additional driver. She is the owner and registered keeper of the vehicle and I have declared myself as the main driver. Is this legal? Sorry if sounds silly just want to be 100% sure.

However if my mother puts me as an additional driver and main driver on her policy the price rockets up about £1,000. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As she is the owner & keeper, she should be the policyholder and insure the car in her name. If you will be the main driver, you need to be added as an additional driver and noted as the main driver with your mum noted as a frequent or occasional driver (whichever it may be).


----------



## A-town (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------

